# Leaked Photos: Gallardo LP570-4 Super Trofeo Stradale



## Jetta30 (Sep 5, 2011)

If only I could have made out to Frankfurt!

http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2011/9/...llardo-LP570-4-Super-Trofeo-Stradale-7704762/


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Brake setup is a thing of beauty, me likey.. Wheels however, not so much.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## PakitoPaloma (Jan 31, 2012)

:snowcool:


----------



## raid3n (Dec 23, 2011)

That is hot Gallardo...


----------

